#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Возведение на трон Внучат Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина

## Маша_ла

Девочка, ее зовут Джецунма - старшая дочка Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, старшего сына и преемника Святейшества. Мальчик - Акаша Ваджра Ринпоче - младший сын Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, и, возможно, его преемник в свою очередь, т.е., возможно, будущий глава традиции Сакья, поскольку традиция Сакья передается от отца к сыну на протяжении многих столетий.
Вот. Не могла не поделиться. 
Ничего более удивительного в жизни не видела пока что  :Smilie: 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php...0583379&ref=nf

Это происходило в монастыре под названием Дзонгсар Институт - это огромный и очень красивый монастырь, построенный Дзонгсаром Кхенце Ринпоче для обучения монахов и поддержания традиции Сакья.

----------

Caddy (02.10.2010), Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2010), Ersh (02.10.2010), Neroli (03.10.2010), Pema Sonam (02.10.2010), Svarog (06.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.10.2010), Аньезка (03.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (03.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.10.2010), Джыш (02.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.10.2010), Турецкий (04.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

А вот тут как бы официальное сообщение о рождении малыша, преемника своего папы и Святейшества  :Smilie:  Сначала на китайском, потом на англ.
На фото - Ринпоче на руках у Святейшества, своего дедушки, а потом у своего родственника, настоятеля монастыря Нгор, Людинг Кхенчена Ринпоче. Ну и потом, сам по себе  :Smilie: 

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/sakya2008...v=254&next=241

----------

Pema Sonam (03.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

У Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче зачетная фотка в профиле на Файсбуке  :Big Grin:

----------

Джыш (03.10.2010), Маша_ла (03.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Святейшество с малышом просто мырмырмыр  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))) Если есть возможность, отпишите поздравлений пожалуйста

----------

Маша_ла (03.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> У Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче зачетная фотка в профиле на Файсбуке


Ага, нормально  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Артем, спасибо, обязательно передам при случае! Уже когда Святейшество был в Мск, он сам сказал, что у него внук родился и был так этому рад. Ну мы, понятное дело, тоже поздравили и очень обрадовались  :Smilie:  
Я теперь думаю, какие игрушки и как передать для Ринпоче.. И для его сестры  :Smilie: 

Аня, у Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче в профиле фотки все время меняются, там много интересных фотографий и он сам там еще что-то пишет.

Вообще, этот монастырь -огромадный, вмещает несколько тысяч человек. И это маленькое Ринпоче сидит там, понимаешь, на своем детском стульчике и с игрушкой на огромном троне, и ничего себе. Хотя ему оттуда, наверное, ничего особо и не было видно. Но спокойно так сидит и все делает, как надо.
Трогательно очень, по-моему  :Smilie:  Ну и сестра его.. Всем сестрам сестра. Я ее видела в этом же монастыре в 2008 г., ей был год с чем-то. Она уже тогда смотрела так, как будто насквозь тебя видит. Настоящая Ваджрайогини. Потрясающие дети и очень здорово, что они пришли в этот мир на благо всех.
Вот.

----------

Neroli (03.10.2010), Аньезка (03.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, я посчитала, что к моменту возведения на трон, малышу было от силы полгодика. И как он все это высидел и выполнил все, что нужно. Удивительно.

----------


## Нико

Это же монастырь в Бире?

----------


## Маша_ла

Это в 15 минутах езды от Бира, в Чантре. Chauntra. Дзонгсар Институт - там это место все знают. Очень красивый монастырь  :Smilie:  И очень большой.

----------


## Нико

> Это в 15 минутах езды от Бира, в Чантре. Chauntra. Дзонгсар Институт - там это место все знают. Очень красивый монастырь  И очень большой.


Да, была там. Правда, размеры поражают.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

можно немного схамить? заранее прошу простить. 
немного на семейный бизнес похоже

----------


## Топпер

> можно немного схамить? заранее прошу простить. 
> немного на семейный бизнес похоже


А ведь Будда Готама мог сына Рахулу возвести на трон.

----------

Raudex (05.10.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

так тож САМ! Достопочтенный Тысячеблагий Почитаемый в Мирах. к тому же не думаю что Почтенный Рахула пользовался блатом.

----------

Читтадхаммо (05.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> так тож САМ! Достопочтенный Тысячеблагий Почитаемый в Мирах. к тому же не думаю что Почтенный Рахула пользовался блатом.


Отнюдь не пользовался.  Держали в чёрном теле.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> можно немного схамить? заранее прошу простить. 
> немного на семейный бизнес похоже


Монахам всё можно  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Монахам всё можно


Если что - потом сотрут.  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Монахам всё можно


Монахам можно покритиковать мирян ,а линия Сакья сугубо мирская .

----------


## Raudex

Гамлет пока не монах, если что

----------

Маша_ла (05.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Хамите на здоровье! Побольше бы таких "семейных бизнесов"! Семейных линий преемственности на благо всех существ  :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (05.10.2010), Pema Sonam (05.10.2010), Svarog (06.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (05.10.2010), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.10.2010), Лакшми (15.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Линия преемственности Сакья - семейная, но в линии Сакья, разумеется, есть множество монастырей и монахов. Соответственно, и дисциплина Винайи там очень даже практикуется и поддерживается. Но критикуйте на здоровье. Пусть от этого будет благо  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.10.2010), Svarog (06.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.10.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Нечего катить бочку на Сакью  :Smilie:  То количество реализованных мастеров, что дала нам эта линия, и количество просто приобщившихся к Дхарме лучший показатель эффективности их "семейного бизнеса" )

----------

Pema Sonam (26.03.2012), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Лакшми (15.10.2010), Маша_ла (05.10.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Маша, а в Сакья традиция поиска тулку значит отсутвует?

----------

Маша_ла (05.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, конечно, в Сакья есть тулку - обычно это руководители монастырей и высокие учителя. Их находит Святейшество, их обучают в монастырских колледжах и институтах и потом они руководят монастырями и обучают мирян и монахов.
Просто самих держателей линии Сакья - детей семьи Кхон, семьи, которая является потомками богов, сошедших с небес и обосновавшихся в Тибете - как правило не признают официально тулку - они по рождению уже являются высшими Бодхисаттвами и там нет необходимости их узнавать. Например, для того, чтобы родился Святейшество, его родители совершали множество паломничеств и молитв и только благодаря тому, что с ними в паломничество поехал один святой Лама и молился там с ними, у них родился Святейшество, который впоследствие так и говорил, что этот Лама стал причиной моего рождения. И Святейшество признали воплощение своего дедушки - тоже держателя линии Сакья, а также одного святого Нингмапинского йога, не помню его имени, который сам говорил, что в следующем рождении он будет держателем линии Сакья.
Короче, держателей Сакья не узнают официально как тулку - они являются держателями линии по своему рождению в этой семье - линия передается от отца к сыну.

В Сакья действительно - очень большое число практикующих, достигших реализации. Как говорил один мой знакомый, он выбрал Сакья, поскольку именно там он обнаружил наибольшее количество людей, достигших реализации, сиддхи и т.п. Ну я не знаю, я, например, примкнула к Сакья, благодаря сильным кармическим связям, которым я очень за это благодарна  :Smilie: 
Сиддх пока что ни в одном глазу  :Smilie:  Очевидно, из-за отсуствия практики..

----------

Neroli (05.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.10.2010), Pema Sonam (05.10.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;355319
Сиддх пока что ни в одном глазу  :Smilie:  Очевидно, из-за отсуствия практики..[/QUOTE]

облегченно вздохнул  :Big Grin:  надеюсь к тому времени что появятся я буду прошен Вами :Kiss: . а то чувствую влетит мне  :Big Grin: 

пс. на саом деле поверьте ничего оскорбительного сказать не хотел.

----------

Же Ка (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (05.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Сидх возможно и нет, но я, например, скажи мне кто-нибудь что-нибудь подобное, непременно начал бы ругаться и спорить  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот так всегда, поделился человек радостью, тут же пришли тхеравадины и ну шалить.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (05.10.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> пс. на саом деле поверьте ничего оскорбительного сказать не хотел.


Да боже ш мой, говорите, что хотите, на здоровье! 
На самом деле, я думаю, что хорошо, когда люди высказывают свои сомнения, мысли и т.п., вслух, тогда можно их прояснить и пр.

Пусть от всего этого будет благо и мир  :Smilie: 




> Сидх возможно и нет, но я, например, скажи мне кто-нибудь что-нибудь подобное, непременно начал бы ругаться и спорить


Ой, ну при чем же тут сиддхи?  :Smilie:  "Это я раньше злой был, когда у меня велосипеда не было, а теперь я добрый стал"  :Smilie:   Хотя, конечно, хотелось бы, чтобы это состояние было результатом практики, но, в моем случае, это результат других обстоятельств. Увы.




> Вот так всегда, поделился человек радостью, тут же пришли тхеравадины и ну шалить.


Артем, люди имеют право на свободное выражение своих мыслей  :Smilie:  Линии Сакья от этого ни холодно, ни жарко, а мне только в удовольствие поговорить об Учителях, о традиции Сакья и пр.  :Smilie:  Чеж в этом плохого?

----------

Konchok Dorje (05.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.10.2010), Svarog (06.10.2010), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2010)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

На днях спрашивал у одного Кхенпо, как это возможно, что семья держит трон линии (просто хотелось узнать мнение), ведь может родиться "не хороший ребенок" и последствия будут ужасными, ответ был очень прост, если линия действительно аутентичная, то родится действительно тот кто нужен. Сакьяпа в этом плане не как не может вызывать не каких сомнений, потому что семья держателей посвящает свою жизнь на благо живых существ.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.03.2012), Аньезка (05.10.2010), Маша_ла (05.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (07.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да, в семье Кхон рождаются Бодхисаттвы самого высокого уровня.

----------

Konchok Dorje (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

А будет ли сайт Сакья центра ? 

Хочется  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

А есть уже.. Т.е., постоянного места нету, но ребята, получившие посвящение Хеваджры собираются на совместную практику под руководством Сергея, который Святейшество и пригласил в Россию. И у него есть имя для центра и полномочия на открытие центра.. Будет сайт, все будет. Когда-нибудь, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.10.2010), Лакшми (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> А будет ли сайт Сакья центра ? 
> 
> Хочется


Здравствуйте!
Черновой вариант сайта готов. Сейчас собираем русскоязычное наполнение (учения и интервью Драгоценного Сакья Тризина Ринпоче, лам традиции Сакья, фотографии, аудио, видео записи общих учений). Если можете поделиться - wellcome!

Есть проблемка в создании эмблемы Центра для размещения на сайте (надо нарисовать и оцифровать, или как это обычно делается, а не очень разбираюсь...). Если можете помочь - пишите в личку. У меня есть одобренная руководителем центра концепция эмблемы и текст.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (22.10.2010), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Слава те господи, хоть сайт будет!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------

